# Hitachi Wj200    Which One



## oldhank60 (Jun 9, 2015)

which hitachi  WJ200VFD  do I need to get.   what rating  and where is the best place to purchase. I have seen prices  from 156.00 to well over 300.00

is the WJ200-015SF  rated for use on the 1340 gt?  



thanks 
Hank


----------



## oldhank60 (Jun 9, 2015)

oldhank60 said:


> which hitachi  WJ200VFD  do I need to get.   what rating  and where is the best place to purchase. I have seen prices  from 156.00 to well over 300.00
> 
> is the WJ200-015SF  rated for use on the 1340 gt?
> 
> ...




this is where I am looking  but not sure which I need to get
http://www.wolfautomation.com/products/33622/sensorless-vector-ac-drivebrhitachi-wj200


----------



## arvidj (Jun 9, 2015)

Assuming you ordered the lathe with the 3 phase motor and you have 220 volt power available I'd go with the WJ200-015SF. I've use https://www.driveswarehouse.com but Google can be your best friend now that you have a model number. I know of no reason to not use Wolf, just I've never used them.


----------



## mmprestine (Jun 10, 2015)

Why do you specifically think that you need to have a hitachi vfd?  The TECO is a sensorless vector drive, which you dont really need either, and a lot cheaper.  There are also the chinese drives on ebay for $116 and they will do everything you need and then some.  The motor is the week part here as it is not really an inverter duty type and has a low constant torque ratio.


----------



## oldhank60 (Jun 13, 2015)

mmprestine said:


> Why do you specifically think that you need to have a hitachi vfd?  The TECO is a sensorless vector drive, which you dont really need either, and a lot cheaper.  There are also the chinese drives on ebay for $116 and they will do everything you need and then some.  The motor is the week part here as it is not really an inverter duty type and has a low constant torque ratio.


  I choose Hitachi because it seems to be what most are using for the PM 1340GT  . I am open for suggestion on teco . as in which model to use.   do all VFD wire up the same?  do they all program the same ?


----------



## Dman1114 (Jun 14, 2015)

I Personally went with the automation direct GS2....   this was on a G4003G....    I'm pleased with it and find it very easy to program and use...  reason i went with them rather than the Hitachi was cause i read that they had great phone support .... and they do.


----------



## JimDawson (Jun 14, 2015)

oldhank60 said:


> do all VFD wire up the same?  do they all program the same ?



Pretty much all of the VFDs are wired pretty close to each other, and the parameters set is pretty much the same.  I have never seen two brands that have exactly the same naming conventions and programming button push sequences.  

One of the biggest factors is the documentation and tech support available.  A well written manual is worth a lot, especially when doing an install for the first time.  A poorly translated manual makes a challenging project even more difficult.


----------



## mksj (Jun 14, 2015)

If you get any of the other VFD's mentioned, they will not work with the circuit diagram provided that uses a single relay. The unique feature of the WJ200 is it can supply 100mA@24VDC for the inputs, and does not require a separate power supply to drive the relay. The other mentioned do not. Been there done that.  You also have some that are missing the braking circuity for use with an external braking resistor "Huanyang and some of the Teco", so you will have significantly longer deceleration on a lathe with no foot brake.  The programming parameters and build have been outlined using the WJ200, so you do not need to reinvent the wheel. Sorry, but in this case I must disagree with cheaper will work just as well in the VFD department for your lathe. I have had to redesign a number of systems when using some of the cheaper VFD models because they lacked features or control parameters. The manual on the Automation Direct VFDs is better and also the support, but for this particular machine if you use the posted information, it is specific to the WJ200. If you want to start from scratch, then there are other VFD options.


----------

